# Como poner Gentoo en Español (incluso man)

## nico_ibiza

hola, 

he seguido la parte del manual de gentoo, que te explica como castellanizar todo el sistema, y supongo que algo mal hare por que aun hay cosas que salen en ingles ( no muchas), tambien me gustaria saber como poner los manpages en español por defecto, ya ha bajado los paquetes, pero sigue saliendo todo en ingles.

----------

## Alex14

Primero añade estas lineas a tu make.conf:

```

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="es_ES.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="es es_ES"

```

y estas a tu /etc/profile

```
export LANG=es_ES.utf8

export LC_CTYPE="es_ES.utf8"

export LC_NUMERIC="es_ES.utf8"

export LC_TIME="es_ES.utf8"

export LC_COLLATE="es_ES.utf8"

export LC_MONETARY="es_ES.utf8"

export LC_MESSAGES="es_ES.utf8"

export LC_PAPER="es_ES.utf8"

export LC_NAME="es_ES.utf8"

export LC_ADDRESS="es_ES.utf8"

export LC_TELEPHONE="es_ES.utf8"

export LC_MEASUREMENT="es_ES.utf8"

export LC_IDENTIFICATION="es_ES.utf8"

export LC_ALL=es_ES.utf8

```

Algunos paquetes tendras que recompilarlos para que te salgan en español

----------

## LinuxBlues

```
emerge man-pages-es
```

No las incluye absolutamente todas, por eso algunas seguirán apareciendo en inglés.

Los manuales de Gentoo 

```
qpkg porta -I
```

no están traducidos aún, estoy traduciendo algunos y espero que algún día puedan formar parte de un paquete adicional, pero no va a ser fácil y va a tomar mucho tiempo, piensa que aún no están traducidos a ningún idioma y que, al intentar ser los primeros en traducirlos, estoy encontrando muchos obstáculos, que espero poder ir resolviendo poco a poco...

Por ejemplo, el GDP (Equipo de Documentación de Gentoo), no puede encargarse de los mans y lo cierto es que bastante tienen ya con las guías, el único camino que me han mostrado hasta ahora, sería hablar con los mantenedores de los paquetes (uno por uno) y enviarselos, pero ¿te das cuenta de la tremenda barbaridad que sería añadir la use "nls" a gentoolkit, por ejemplo,para que únicamente incluya una versión en español de los mismos?

 :Wink:   Quizá tardes menos en aprender inglés

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Alex14 wrote:*   

> Primero añade estas lineas a tu make.conf:
> 
> ```
> 
> LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"
> ...

 

No, a make.conf NO, a /etc/env.d/02locale

de lo contrario no serán variables globales del entorno, como todo lo demás que se define en make.conf

Así evitas tener que modificar el /etc/profile y la posibilidad de perder los cambios cada vez que se actualice el baselayout, porque no actualizarlo puede ser una muy mala idea...

----------

## Alex14

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No, a make.conf NO, a /etc/env.d/02locale
> 
> de lo contrario no serán variables globales del entorno, como todo lo demás que se define en make.conf
> ...

 

 :Surprised:  no tengo ese fichero (ni siquiera con otro numero) tengo que crearlo?

y srry no he terminado (y empezado) de entender el porque hay y en make.conf no xD

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Alex14 wrote:*   

> no tengo ese fichero (ni siquiera con otro numero) tengo que crearlo?
> 
> y srry no he terminado (y empezado) de entender el porque hay y en make.conf no xD

 

Efectivamente, hay que crearlo, env-update no servirá, hay que hacer un reboot para que lo lea...

Con respecto a lo de por qué no añadirlo a /etc/make.conf sencillamente teclea

echo $CFLAGS

Si no te devuelve ningún valor, o mejor dicho, no devuelve absolutamente nada, espero que entiendas porqué.... make.conf no crea variables globales de entorno, es decir, si no estuvieses usando un escritorio kde o gnome, que me juego el cuello a que lo estás haciendo, dado que no lo has notado, y estuvieses usando uno de tipo "fluxbox", con definir las "locales" en make.conf te aparecería en inglés, a menos que uses gdm o kdm para iniciarlo.

make.conf no define ninguna variable global del entorno, de hecho mientras se actualizan paquetes, puedes variar el valor

PORTAGE_NICENESS y se activará el nuevo valor en cuanto esté "emergiendo" el siguiente paquete, ¿no es una ventaja?  :Smile: 

----------

## Alex14

ah! ya te entiendo  :Razz: , yo esque uso un profile.spa y desde /etc/profile lo cargo y de paso hago que en root no haya locales  :Razz:  ¿Hay alguna diferencia?

yo lo añadia al make.conf para que en las compilaciones constasen las locales (no se si cambia algo pero lo vi en un manual)

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Alex14 wrote:*   

> ah! ya te entiendo , yo esque uso un profile.spa y desde /etc/profile lo cargo y de paso hago que en root no haya locales  ¿Hay alguna diferencia?

 

Lo de profile.spa te lo tenías muy callado  :Smile:   pero ten en cuenta que todos los usuarios, cuando abren una terminal/consola, lo leen, es decir, tu root tiene locales, si haces un source /etc/profile.spa desde /etc/profile

El directorio /etc/env.d/  es el (d)irectorio de (en)torno,y ahí todas las definiciones afectan a todos los usuarios. Si realmente necesitas que cada usuario tenga unas locales diferentes, lo mejor es hacer un export de las mismas desde .bashrc

Para que root pueda leer dicho archivo:

```
cp /etc/skel/.bash_profile /root/

cp /etc/skel/.bashrc /root/
```

y lo modificas, dejándolo "a medida".

----------

## nico_ibiza

perdonad pero yo ya me he perdido, al final que tengo que hacer, poner lo en make.conf o crear el archivo y ponerlos alli, si hago esto ultimo tengo que poner las otras lineas en /etc/profile, si las tengo que poner donde las pongo al final?, luego tengo que realizar un emerge -uDav newuses world o no es necesario

gracias

----------

## Zagloj

Por lo que he leido (y probado) lo más cómodo es lo que comenta LinuxBlues que al parecer es donde te perdiste, crea este archivo con la información que da 

```
 /etc/env.d/02locale
```

 El compañero en su mensaje (LANG,LC_ALL y LINGUAS) aporta también las líneas precisas y es el modo más cómodo de castellanizar una máquina y sí, creo que deberías reemerger como comentas si deseas que sean aplicados los cambios a algunos programas (otros como gdm lo aplican al siguiente reinicio), el resto que instales después ya estará como deseas, recuerda que para que se apliquen los cambios antes debes reiniciar y durante el arranque ya se actualiza el medio (update enviroment, yo es que lo traduje).

 Saludos y espero que te sirva  :Wink: 

----------

## angeloeo

Pues yo he seguido el manual de Gentoo para poner UTF-8 y la he cagado bien. No me salen las tildes ni en los terminales ni en kde, los nombres de archivos que llevaban tilde aparecen como 2 cuadros en kde y como ? en el terminal. Los mensajes del sistema tambien me salen sin los acentos. He intentado dejarlo todo como al principio y lo que he conseguido es que no me compile el kernel por no se que historia de los caracteres.

Alguna idea o Howto de como poner bien las tildes y eso?

----------

## dickinson

Hola, mi problema configurando las locales en castellano reside en lo siguiente, he configurado todo según tutoriales y demás. Me encuentro que al llegar la consola, puedo escribir palabras acentuadas, eñes, símbolo de euro, caracteres como el arroba, etc. Todo me sale bien. Pero... he instalado las páginas man en castellano, cuando escribo el comando man sólo, me sale un mensaje que me dice: ¿Qué página de manual desea ver?. En el lugar de la interrogación abierta y las tildes, me salen cuadraditos. Cuando deseo ver una página del manual, me salen mal las palabras acentuadas y las eñes. Creo que el problema sea porque la fuente instalada no soporte estos caracteres, ¿es esto cierto?. A ver si me ayudan a remediarlo.

P.D.: Si escribo un fichero con todo tipo de caracteres, cuando lo visualizo, me sale perfecto. No sé por qué me saldrá mal lo de las páginas del manual.

----------

## LinuxBlues

Ya comenté esta información en gentoo-user-es, pero no vendrá mal repetirla aquí en los foros...

Para resolver el problema con las man hay que hacer lo que se indica en

 */usr/portage/app-i18n/man-pages-es/man-pages-es-1.55-r1.ebuild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pkg_postinst() {
> 
>         ewarn
> ...

 

y hay que hacer algo más, añadir a /etc/env.d/70less      :Arrow: 

LESSCHARSET=utf-8

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

y asunto resuelto.

Editado: typo    :Wink: 

----------

## dickinson

Gracias, funciona perfecto. Ahora el contenido de las páginas man se ven con todos los caracteres sin problemas. Todo bien, pero sigue el problema que cuando escribo man sólo, me sale el mensaje ¿Qué página del manual desea? con cuadraditos. Esto creo ya que sea de el tipo de fuente instalada o algo. Si sabéis como solucionarlo, súper agradecido estaré.

----------

## opotonil

Pues yo tambien he seguido los manuales de castellanizacion de gentoo y en kde al utilizar el corrector ortografico si escribo por ejemplo "avion" y le doy a corregir en vez de "avión" me escribe "avi'on" teneis idea de porque puede ser ¿?

Bueno con el man tengo problemas con las eñes y los acentos, pero no creo que tenga nada que ver, y segun llegue a casa probare el sistema de arriba e imagino se solucione.

Gracias y salu2.

----------

## opotonil

Pues nada en cuanto a la ortografia quite ispell, meti aspell y perfecto.

Y el man siguiendo vuestros consejos perfecto... pero si por ejemplo pongo "man ffff" me pone "No hay ninguna p�ina sobre ffff".

Gracias y salu2.

----------

## pcmaster

Pues en mi caso, usando unicode, cuando visualizo páginas man me salen mal los acentos. Mirad:

http://www.subir-imagenes.com/subir_imagen/9a970e2700.png

Mis locales:

```

AthlonXP /etc/env.d $ locale

LANG=

LC_CTYPE="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=es_ES.UTF-8

AthlonXP /etc/env.d $ 

```

El contenido de /etc/env.d/02locale:

```

AthlonXP /etc/env.d $ cat 02locale

# /etc/env.d/02locale

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="es_ES.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="es es_ES"

AthlonXP /etc/env.d $ 

```

El contenido del archivo /etc/man.conf:

```
AthlonXP /etc $ cat man.conf

#

# Generated automatically from man.conf.in by the

# configure script.

#

# man.conf from man-1.6

#

# For more information about this file, see the man pages man(1)

# and man.conf(5).

#

# This file is read by man to configure the default manpath (also used

# when MANPATH contains an empty substring), to find out where the cat

# pages corresponding to given man pages should be stored,

# and to map each PATH element to a manpath element.

# It may also record the pathname of the man binary. [This is unused.]

# The format is:

#

# MANBIN      pathname

# MANPATH      manpath_element   [corresponding_catdir]

# MANPATH_MAP      path_element   manpath_element

#

# If no catdir is given, it is assumed to be equal to the mandir

# (so that this dir has both man1 etc. and cat1 etc. subdirs).

# This is the traditional Unix setup.

# Certain versions of the FSSTND recommend putting formatted versions

# of /usr/.../man/manx/page.x into /var/catman/.../catx/page.x.

# The keyword FSSTND will cause this behaviour.

# Certain versions of the FHS recommend putting formatted versions of

# /usr/.../share/man/[locale/]manx/page.x into

# /var/cache/man/.../[locale/]catx/page.x.

# The keyword FHS will cause this behaviour (and overrides FSSTND).

# Explicitly given catdirs override.

#

# FSSTND

FHS

#

# This file is also read by man in order to find how to call nroff, less, etc.,

# and to determine the correspondence between extensions and decompressors.

#

# MANBIN      /usr/local/bin/man

#

# Every automatically generated MANPATH includes these fields

#

MANPATH   /usr/share/man

MANPATH   /usr/local/share/man

MANPATH   /usr/X11R6/man

MANPATH   /usr/local/man

MANPATH   /usr/man

#

# Uncomment if you want to include one of these by default

#

# MANPATH   /opt/*/man

# MANPATH   /usr/lib/*/man

# MANPATH   /usr/share/*/man

# MANPATH   /usr/kerberos/man

#

# Set up PATH to MANPATH mapping

#

# If people ask for "man foo" and have "/dir/bin/foo" in their PATH

# and the docs are found in "/dir/man", then no mapping is required.

#

# The below mappings are superfluous when the right hand side is

# in the mandatory manpath already, but will keep man from statting

# lots of other nearby files and directories.

#

MANPATH_MAP   /bin         /usr/share/man

MANPATH_MAP   /sbin         /usr/share/man

MANPATH_MAP   /usr/bin      /usr/share/man

MANPATH_MAP   /usr/sbin      /usr/share/man

MANPATH_MAP   /usr/local/bin      /usr/local/share/man

MANPATH_MAP   /usr/local/sbin      /usr/local/share/man

MANPATH_MAP   /usr/X11R6/bin      /usr/X11R6/man

MANPATH_MAP   /usr/bin/X11      /usr/X11R6/man

MANPATH_MAP   /usr/bin/mh      /usr/share/man

#

# NOAUTOPATH keeps man from automatically adding directories that look like

# manual page directories to the path.

#

#NOAUTOPATH

#

# NOCACHE keeps man from creating cache pages ("cat pages")

# (generally one enables/disable cat page creation by creating/deleting

# the directory they would live in - man never does mkdir)

# 

#NOCACHE

#

# Useful paths - note that COL should not be defined when

# NROFF is defined as "groff -Tascii" or "groff -Tlatin1";

# not only is it superfluous, but it actually damages the output.

# For use with utf-8, NROFF should be "nroff -mandoc" without -T option.

# (Maybe - but today I need -Tlatin1 to prevent double conversion to utf8.)

#

# If you have a new troff (version 1.18.1?) and its colored output

# causes problems, add the -c option to TROFF, NROFF, JNROFF.

#

TROFF      /usr/bin/groff -Tps -mandoc

#NROFF      /usr/bin/nroff -Tascii -c -mandoc

#NROFF      /usr/bin/nroff -Tlatin1 -c -mandoc

NROFF      /usr/bin/groff -Tutf8 -mandoc

JNROFF      /usr/bin/groff -Tnippon -mandocj

EQN      /usr/bin/geqn -Tps

NEQN      /usr/bin/geqn -Tlatin1

JNEQN      /usr/bin/geqn -Tnippon

TBL      /usr/bin/gtbl

# COL      /usr/bin/col

REFER      /usr/bin/refer

PIC      /usr/bin/pic

VGRIND      

GRAP      

PAGER      /usr/bin/less -is

BROWSER      /usr/bin/lynx

HTMLPAGER   /usr/bin/lynx -dump

CAT      /bin/cat

#

# The command "man -a xyzzy" will show all man pages for xyzzy.

# When CMP is defined man will try to avoid showing the same

# text twice. (But compressed pages compare unequal.)

#

CMP      /usr/bin/cmp -s

#

# Compress cat pages

#

COMPRESS   /bin/bzip2

COMPRESS_EXT   .bz2

#

# Default manual sections (and order) to search if -S is not specified

# and the MANSECT environment variable is not set.

#

MANSECT      1:1p:8:2:3:3p:4:5:6:7:9:0p:tcl:n:l:p:o

#

# Default options to use when man is invoked without options

# This is mainly for the benefit of those that think -a should be the default

# Note that some systems have /usr/man/allman, causing pages to be shown twice.

#

#MANDEFOPTIONS   -a

#

# Decompress with given decompressor when input file has given extension

# The command given must act as a filter.

#

.gz      /bin/gunzip -c

.bz2      /bin/bzip2 -c -d

.z      

.Z      /bin/zcat

.F      

.Y      

AthlonXP /etc $
```

----------

## pcmaster

Solucionado al actualizar a man-pages-es-1.55-r1 (todavía como ~x86).

Pero al compilar, aunque compila bien, muestra un mensaje de error:

Compilo con:

AthlonXP ~ # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -v man-pages-es >salida 2>error &

y luego:

AthlonXP ~ # cat error

iconv: secuencia de entrada ilegal en la posición 4193

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

AthlonXP ~ #

He puesto el bug correspondiente, bug #127668

----------

## dickinson

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Pues en mi caso, usando unicode, cuando visualizo páginas man me salen mal los acentos. Mirad:

 

Para solucionar tu problema, a mi me pasaba lo mismo, lo solucioné con el comentario de LinuxBlues. Decía lo siguiente:

Para resolver el problema con las man hay que hacer lo que se indica en

/usr/portage/app-i18n/man-pages-es/man-pages-es-1.55-r1.ebuild escribió:

pkg_postinst() {

ewarn

ewarn "If you want to read these man-pages properly you need to replace"

ewarn "the following line in /etc/man.conf:"

echo

echo "NROFF /usr/bin/nroff -Tascii -c -mandoc"

echo

ewarn "With:"

echo

echo "NROFF /usr/bin/groff -Tutf8 -mandoc"

echo

ewarn

}

y hay que hacer algo más, añadir a /etc/env.d/70less  :Arrow: 

LESSCHARSET=utf-8

Código:

env-update && source /etc/profile

y asunto resuelto.

----------

## pcmaster

Todo eso ya lo había hecho. pero sólo me funciona con man-pages-1.55-r1, no con man-pages-es-1.55.

Funciona bien, sólo he avisado del mensajillo de error al compilar.

----------

## LinuxBlues

Aunque comenté en un principio que se añadiese a /etc/env.d/70less  que es sin lugar a la menor duda el sitio perfecto para definirlo, he visto que /etc/env.d/ está en el CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK Por lo que cada vez que se actualice el paquete less, o se haga un emerge -e system, perderemos el valor de LESSCHARSET. Por tanto, tampoco sería mala idea añadirlo a /etc/env.d/99local (fichero que ha de crearse), para que Portage no toque nuestra configuración del mismo   :Wink: 

----------

